# What's on your wrist today ????



## WatchObsession

*Here's my BR03 !!

*


----------



## simoncudd

...some SKULL action! 
BR01 Airborne 2


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## putra3007

Off to a mission today...


----------



## Armidoro




----------



## Watermark

On rob montana strap


----------



## simoncudd




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Zelaya

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1188587


Love this watch, mind if I ask for model and price tag. Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kilovolt

Zelaya said:


> Love this watch, mind if I ask for model and price tag. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Model is *WW2 Régulateur* and the MSRP in Europe is Euro 4,800 (including 20% VAT)


----------



## GBOGH

Friday...









.


----------



## swissdude

Time for some Airborne 2 on a Friday


----------



## red_dave

I love my B&R...


----------



## watchvic

This is my older Vintage 123 with 37.5mm case which seems to fit my small 6 7/8 inch wrist better than the current offerings.
I put an aftermarket oiled leather brown strap that does a nice job


----------



## GGD

03-92 Blue Ceramic for me again today


----------



## nweash




----------



## GGD

nweash said:


> View attachment 1202730


Great minds think alike!!


----------



## gasspasser

New to me BR 126 Vintage Original. Just arrived today!


----------



## simoncudd

...had both of these on yesterday (whilst at a watch GTG in London!!!)


...the new PVD BR03-51 GMT !!!


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## GBOGH

Wednesday...


----------



## kol

My newest:


----------



## WatchObsession

*BR03 today but back on the OEM Rubber, so **comfortable, taking a break off the wrist to be snapped on the boot of the new motor, Estoril Blue and Carbon Fibre, match made in heaven !! ;-)

*


----------



## Armidoro

Got the white dial on for WDW!!!!


----------



## glatozen

Today :


----------



## glatozen

Yesterday try :


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing my Vintage 126 today. Have been giving the the original bracelet a break for a while. I like this leather strap a lot. Cheers!
Jon










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## glatozen

Very nice strap !


----------



## JonS1967

glatozen said:


> Very nice strap !


Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ebenke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glatozen

Today BR02 :


----------



## JonS1967

New clothes on a dear old friend. . Sorry, pretty bad cell phone pic :-x









Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WatchObsession

*On another prototype strap from Black Badger Straps, our take on the Heritage strap.

*


----------



## glatozen

Very great strap !


----------



## glatozen

Yesterday and today :

Strap : Gasgasbones
Buckle : Carbon fiber from Blackbadger


----------



## glatozen

On saturday :


----------



## glatozen

Today :


----------



## glatozen

BandRbands strap :


----------



## glatozen

Today : Black & Orange !


----------



## petergunny




----------



## Dmonkey

My new Golden Heritage with OEM Velcro.. Waiting to buy new straps..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## putra3007

Special mission this weekend:


----------



## glatozen




----------



## glatozen

Today :


----------



## simoncudd

&#8230;.ha ha!!!
Well after a great three days of Salon QP, I've had a variation of all the above!
Combo of Golden Heritage, Falcon, Blackbird and Tourbillon as well as a few of mine!


----------



## glatozen

Thanks Simon for this QP 2013 report.
Tourbillon, my favorite !!!


----------



## glatozen




----------



## davenash

working with BR02 ;-)


----------



## red_dave




----------



## glatozen

New D9-Straps today !


----------



## glatozen

Choice, sometime is difficult !


----------



## Tourbillion87




----------



## glatozen




----------



## poitch

Exciting day, just received my BR126 Black Bird.


----------



## glatozen

Very nice blackbird !!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Congrats on the Blackbird.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## glatozen

Today :


----------



## Bmickdewey

BR 123 Original on a new Europelli Horween bourbon strap.

My daily wearer just got better!


----------



## glatozen




----------



## jojee

Here's my BR03-92 Heritage on a Honey Tan Buffalino from BandRbands - I recognize some people from Br-Avo


----------



## glatozen

Merry Xmas !!


----------



## john111

These watches have a very historic look with the used leather strap look like they were made from cowboys chaps love the look going to the mall this weekend gonna check them out very nice


----------



## glatozen




----------



## Jeffro1




----------



## jbreff

Happy New Year! (Just got this BR126):


----------



## putra3007

Hey jbreff...what a beauty you have there. Nice. Wear it in good health. Happy new year

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## petergunny

Happy new year guys!


----------



## pandaerik

This evening's wear: B&M Clifton 10060


----------



## glatozen




----------



## glatozen

Today :


----------



## Matty01

Day 3 taking the beast for a swim
















Good lume, lasts all night


----------



## glatozen




----------



## glatozen




----------



## notional

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Monocrom

I definitely wouldn't mind finding a B&R in the snow.


----------



## JerylTan

Regulation week


----------



## glatozen

Today BadgerBones :


----------



## baronrojo

BR123...it's been on my wrist the past few days and will stay on for a few more.


----------



## glatozen




----------



## glatozen

Today :


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## glatozen




----------



## discoburg

Here's mine.


----------



## Bouldy




----------



## glatozen

Friday !


----------



## JonS1967

glatozen said:


>


Beautiful photograph and a very handsome watch!


----------



## glatozen

Today Black & Blue :


----------



## sinic

Just arrived yesterday ... I'm in love


----------



## JonS1967

My 126 has been getting a lot of wrist time the past few weeks.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## fabiodossantos77

Beautiful watches here!

Today: Orient KD


----------



## fabiodossantos77

Today: Orient World Diver.


----------



## Kid_A

Pretty good time piece. I usually do not like PVD modification but on this piece it works perfectly...



Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1407779


----------



## sstarbuck68

*The Deuce!*

And a Phantom at that!



Have a great rest of the weekend, BRos!

S


----------



## Kid_A

*Re: The Deuce!*

looks pretty good. the strap is real alligator?


sstarbuck68 said:


> And a Phantom at that!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend, BRos!
> 
> S


----------



## sstarbuck68

*Re: The Deuce!*

Hey Kid A.

No, it is a thick cow leather from Rob Montana. Highly recommend them!


----------



## Darkwhite

*Re: The Deuce!*

Golden Age


----------



## Kid_A

*Re: The Deuce!*

damned impressive...


Darkwhite said:


> Golden Age
> View attachment 1437425


----------



## Kid_A

great watch. simple but very interesting. I am jelous)


watchvic said:


> This is my older Vintage 123 with 37.5mm case which seems to fit my small 6 7/8 inch wrist better than the current offerings.
> I put an aftermarket oiled leather brown strap that does a nice job
> View attachment 1201808
> View attachment 1201809


----------



## JonS1967

Beautiful Vintage 123s! Here's my Vintage 126.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie




----------



## sstarbuck68

Dickie said:


>


Love it!!!

Stacy


----------



## joshivy

JonS1967 said:


> Again today.
> View attachment 1444147
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice vintage..... ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bennykwa

not a wristshot, but loving the ww1!


----------



## sstarbuck68

Bennykwa said:


> not a wristshot, but loving the ww1!


I'm loving EVERYTHING in this photo!

If real, vice homage, would love some details and other pics! Beautiful, regardless. Enjoy them!

Stacy


----------



## Kid_A

this is pretty impresive Pandora box) you should not open it here.... I am reasonably envious


Bennykwa said:


> not a wristshot, but loving the ww1!


----------



## Bmickdewey

Morning sun, the BR-123 Sport Heritage and a custom GSD Gustav strap.


----------



## JonS1967

A beautiful spring day in NYC with my Vintage 126.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshivy

Fresh air from the Greenary park for Bell and Ross br03-92. 🌳🌿🌞








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## garydusa

Oh BR0!....b-)


----------



## putra3007

Commando strolling in Shanghai










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Are those Panerai's in the box ??



Bennykwa said:


> not a wristshot, but loving the ww1!


----------



## Unkei

Re: What's on your wrist today ????
Here's Mine! BR0192-AIRBORNEII
Unkei


----------



## glatozen




----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

My new BR03-92 Golden Heritage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glatozen

Congrats for your new BR03 GH !!


----------



## glatozen

Yesterday to the Bell & Ross HQ :


----------



## Kid_A

carbon fibers work on the dial pretty well ...


glatozen said:


> Yesterday to the Bell & Ross HQ :


----------



## glatozen

All in Orange today :


----------



## glatozen




----------



## GUNGA GALUNGA

I love my B&R.


----------



## akira23

Hmmmm I can't decide!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## glatozen

Friday ride !


----------



## BrandonS

BR02 Phantom. Just received this week... and I'm absolutely in love with it!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## glatozen




----------



## glatozen

Today, BR : Black & Red


----------



## glatozen

Just a try this morning :


----------



## Kid_A

stunning...



glatozen said:


> Just a try this morning :


----------



## maxpowerman

This sucker has been sitting unattended and unloved in the watch box for a while and I've all of a sudden picked it back up and remembered how much I enjoy it!








In the wild poolside


----------



## putra3007

Good morning everyone


----------



## charlesdd53

Not a super sharp pic, apologies...


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## sean2000

My 1st Bell&Ross, and I'm loving it.

com/user/sean200078/media/P_20140802_151505_zps61db7d89.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## JonS1967

It's actually raining a bit today... in San Diego... in August! Loving it!!!


----------



## mattsax

maxpowerman said:


> This sucker has been sitting unattended and unloved in the watch box for a while and I've all of a sudden picked it back up and remembered how much I enjoy it!
> View attachment 1554812
> 
> 
> In the wild poolside
> View attachment 1554814


Looks Great. What size wrist do you have...hope you dont mind me asking|>


----------



## putra3007

JonS1967 said:


> It's actually raining a bit today... in San Diego... in August! Loving it!!!
> View attachment 1583759


Its a beauty Jon. Here's what i am wearing today...


----------



## JonS1967

putra3007 said:


> Its a beauty Jon. Here's what i am wearing today...


Thanks, Putra! Yours is a beauty too. I really like that model. Your coffee looks delicious too.


----------



## mr_october

BRS Rose Gold


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## smalleq




----------



## akira23




----------



## sean.scott

Back and forth between these two:


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## SLR400

At the risk of being slated can someone please explain, in straight forward easy to understand lingo, how I upload an image of my watch to my reply in this thread.
if I take a photo with my ipad and try to upload it tells me the file size is too big and exceeds maximum allowable.
thanks in advance


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this most of the week. Have a great weekend!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glatozen




----------



## rockin'ron

My son's getting married today. I'll be wearing my dress watch while he parades around in his dress car


----------



## JonS1967

rockin'ron said:


> My son's getting married today. I'll be wearing my dress watch while he parades around in his dress car


Beautiful watch! The car isn't too shabby either 

Congratulations to your son! May he have many years of health and happiness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch! The car isn't too shabby either
> 
> Congratulations to your son! May he have many years of health and happiness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words Jon!!!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## [email protected]

Newly acquired just in time for my Bday....


----------



## A4VC

^^^^^^^^Very Nice!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this a lot lately.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

[email protected] said:


> Newly acquired just in time for my Bday....
> View attachment 1628879


Congrats BRo!!! looks great!


----------



## glatozen

Today Carbon Fiber and Blue !


----------



## glatozen

Hard choice !


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## garydusa

*Late for the "Bell"..."& Ross" *
*







*
*Better late than... :-!*


----------



## mojojojo




----------



## garydusa

*Hits the Bell Again!
*
















*
Cheers! *:-!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## mojojojo

Trying out different straps on the 126


----------



## JonS1967

After work change.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic




----------



## mojojojo




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## crc32

Borrowed a friend's BR03-92 Phantom today and took some pictures...


----------



## fatboy1340

Bonjour, 
fatboy1340 from France, B&R addict since 2009...
have a nice day 
&&&&&&









BandRbands strap.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fatboy1340

TGIF,










&&&&&


----------



## truthinthedetails




----------



## fatboy1340

&&&&&


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## garydusa

*Back out with the BR 03-92...*
*







*


----------



## fatboy1340

TGIF,


















&&&&&


----------



## bmajik




----------



## tomatoes

Finally got me self one.


----------



## rockin'ron

tomatoes said:


> Finally got me self one.
> QUOTE]
> Congrats BRo!! Looks great!


----------



## fatboy1340

awesome pic, congrats !


----------



## Gudzyy

Before a proper presentation of myself, let me share with you my new BR received yesterday










The limited edition BR01 Airborne, with it's fully luminescent skull dial.


----------



## fatboy1340

congrats Gudzyy for your new BR...awesome lime shot ! LOVE IT
look forward to reading your review.
&&&&&&&


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## rockin'ron

Gudzyy said:


> Before a proper presentation of myself, let me share with you my new BR received yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The limited edition BR01 Airborne, with it's fully luminescent skull dial.


Simply stunning!! This one can only be truly appreciated on the big screen;-)
And what an awesome first post!!! Welcome to the forum Gudzyy!!


----------



## tomatoes

fatboy1340 said:


>


That is one nasty watch and strap combi. Makes me regret (in small ways) not going for the carbon version.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Robert999




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## itstimeforwatch

Sorry, wrong group ;(


----------



## fatboy1340

&&&&&&&


----------



## red_dave

New strap!


----------



## fatboy1340

red_dave said:


> New strap!


from ?


----------



## fatboy1340

B 777, toilet shot ;-)


----------



## fatboy1340

my friend D.









(Red Owl)


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fatboy1340

TGIF









(BandRbands strap)
&&&&&&&


----------



## red_dave

fatboy1340 said:


> from ?


Taikonaut - https://www.watchuseek.com/f267/new-shoes-my-br01-1283698.html#post10315706


----------



## SammyBonez

Omega Bond Seamaster


----------



## SammyBonez




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## bigclive2011

My 92


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Woolski

great look
where is the strap from?


----------



## sean.scott

Woolski said:


> great look
> where is the strap from?


I believe that's Ron's own BandRBands Oak Leather/Black stitch


----------



## rockin'ron

Woolski said:


> great look
> where is the strap from?





sean.scott said:


> I believe that's Ron's own BandRBands Oak Leather/Black stitch


Actually, thats Mahogany Tan Stitch From BandRBands.com

Bell & Ross Replacement Watch Band In Mahogany Ammo Pouch Style Tan-stitch | BandRBands


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fatboy1340

BandRbands orange strap.

ACDC saturday 23 may 2015 - Paris


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fatboy1340

HEADING 2015.......have a very good NYE !
&&&&&&&


----------



## Greg Debs




----------



## fatboy1340

HAPPY 2015...........


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Keehna666




----------



## fatboy1340

@ keehna666, which BR ?


----------



## Keehna666

Sorry for the bad BB pics fatboy 1340 - it's the BR 03 92 model. In my opinion, a very iconic representation of BR.


----------



## Keehna666

Another older shot of the BR03 92 on a BandR band,..., thanx Ron!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## sean.scott

01-92 Carbon Fiber - My latest pick up.


----------



## fatboy1340

congrats Sean, 
nice addition. Great collection.
&&&


----------



## rockin'ron

sean.scott said:


> 01-92 Carbon Fiber - My latest pick up.


Congrats Sean!!!


----------



## fatboy1340

hairdresser shot 










&&&&&&&


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fatboy1340

Vosges-France 
-3°Cel - Alt 1000m - 300 ft - heading 210° 









HAGWE BROG
&&&&


----------



## JonS1967

My one and only.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Deck

Love this model and extremely accurate...



Deck


----------



## sean.scott

Latest pickup, B&R Classic W SA.


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this all week. Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank2

b-)


----------



## DS17

Today's WOMW


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## JonS1967

Wore my Vintage 126 most of the day. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## glatozen

Nice shot Phil


----------



## glatozen

Today Black & White lumshot


----------



## fatboy1340

Thanks gentlemen, 
BW contribution :


----------



## glatozen

Really nice


----------



## fatboy1340

TGIF










HAGWE


----------



## mr_october

BRS-70


----------



## JonS1967

Enjoying my Vintage 126 this weekend. Have a good one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fatboy1340

TGIF










HAGWE
&&&&&&&&


----------



## Sammgb

My 01-92


----------



## sean.scott

mr_october said:


> View attachment 3142426


Great looking watch! One of my favorite BRS models! Let's see some wrist shots!


----------



## mr_october




----------



## fatboy1340

nice BR-S indeed, agree with Sean, wristshot ASAP please
&&&


----------



## EduardoCoimbraRamos

Hello to all new around here.









Vintage 126 on nylon strap. Bought new by me in '99 - 2 digit serial number


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## dylanh99

My new baby!!!


----------



## sean.scott

dylanh99 said:


> My new baby!!!


Congrats, beautiful!


----------



## 3leafz

br03-92 black ceramic on rubber. TGIF!


----------



## sean.scott

Don't see that model too often. Nice shot!


----------



## Venkat

Amazing Steinhart Nav B-Uhr today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

very nice watch, indeed...which BR is it ?


----------



## Gudzyy

Still have this one on the wrist


----------



## daveangel

Hi guys! I got myself the BR123 Phantom for Christmas. Never got around to taking a picture of it until today. Absolutely love this watch. I'm happy every time I look at it.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## kobayashi.mia




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## paolo14




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Davido22




----------



## glatozen




----------



## Davido22

39mm BR 126


----------



## fatboy1340

Double WS with my friend FRed in Brugges/Belgium during the french BROG team GTG...









(Kronofred)


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## bamaster

Finally got my strap from Bas & Lokes. It's crazy soft! Like a warm pretzel, haha! It replaced the rubber strap and it's perfect.

And a cameo from The Move mini bolt action pen.


----------



## sc08 lab

Just added this prize specimen to the collection.


----------



## rockin'ron

Rockin' a Black Gator Orange Stitch Strap on the BR02


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockin'ron

Going Gator!!!


----------



## fatboy1340

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## omegagmt

On most days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc08 lab

In the eternal words of Warren G






"REGULATOR".


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## Basti4Watch

BR-X1


----------



## fatboy1340

congrats for this amazing X1...look forward to viewing next pics of this Beast !


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## Looping

Br0192 live from the batcave


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Fretless_llama

This just came in today!


----------



## wkw

Vintage 123









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## Matt C

sc08 lab said:


> In the eternal words of Warren G
> View attachment 4049410
> "REGULATOR".


Mount Up! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcos17

Just got this today.


----------



## josenyc

Just got this today. Was debating between this and the Phantom but this just looks nicer on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

very smart Instrument 03
&&&


----------



## Triton

B-Rocket today ...


----------



## bigclive2011

BRO1-92


----------



## jmas

Looping said:


> View attachment 4199642
> 
> Br0192 live from the batcave


Wow, that looks menacing, great shot. But what car/vehicle is that?


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## Jerry P




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Fretless_llama

Happy 4th


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Nixin

Hey Jerry P. That is one great looking timepiece. Let me know if you ever decide to sell it. I am also in the GTA and would love to get my hands on that baby. Cheers.


----------



## xluckx




----------



## Wlover

My golden heritage... Just took it off wrist...


----------



## Matt C

jmas said:


> Wow, that looks menacing, great shot. But what car/vehicle is that?


Correct me if one wrong, I think it's a T-Rex.
Something like this? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmas

Matt C said:


> Correct me if one wrong, I think it's a T-Rex.
> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh yup, that looks like it. Thanks!


----------



## Wlover

Is this a Bell & Ross or is this a Sinn?


Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4543186


----------



## rockin'ron

Some different colored gators










Quality Embossed Leather Gator Look for your Bell & Ross BR-01 or BR-03


----------



## sean.scott

Wlover said:


> Is this a Bell & Ross or is this a Sinn?


It's a Bell & Ross by Sinn. It was made when Bell & Ross had a partnership with B&R to produce their watches. It's called the Bell & Ross Classic W SA and is the equivalent to the Sinn 103 Sapphire.


----------



## vadimdon

Speedmaster 44mm co axial on custom mauser ammo strap


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## camillesofia

Weekend sunshine ❤


----------



## LeeK74

I got this one few days ago.


----------



## JonS1967

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4485522


I had the black dial version of this watch. Ended up trading it for this back in 2003 (or thereabouts). Wish I had both still! Glad I kept my Vintage 126.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Brown Gator Combo!!!!


----------



## xluckx

Ammo pouch strap.


----------



## rockin'ron

LeeK74 said:


> I got this one few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 4688578


Congrats BRo!!!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## cmann_97

Nite Icon 400TL w/new strap


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean.scott

rockin'ron said:


>


Love the texture of that strap guys!


----------



## LeeK74




----------



## fatboy1340

Trip in Germany...
&&&&


----------



## camillesofia

Bought today a winder toy ☺


----------



## cmann_97

camillesofia said:


> Bought today a winder toy


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Lum-Tec M23









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

sean.scott said:


> Love the texture of that strap guys!


Thanks Sean!!!


----------



## r3kahsttub

First time posting in here. Unfortunately, possibly my last as well since I just delivered this piece to her new owner. Unfortunately, just not getting the sort of wrist time she deserves, so she gotta move on.


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsik

with a diver


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Matt C

BR01-94 Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camillesofia

Fashion bomb at office today


----------



## Wacobipe

My very first Bell & Ross (first decent watch for that matter) arrived today! BR03-94 Golden Heritage and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Steve34

? looks great. Congratulations!

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## bigclive2011

Time for a change of shoes for my BR01 so a Croc leather is on!!





















What at a change of look with just a quick strap swap!!


----------



## Steve34

Black OEM Leather ?

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

Barcelona-Spain


----------



## Matt C

New strap, really digging it! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## cmann_97

SKXA35









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean.scott

I was lucky enough to recently find my all time grail vintage B&R. The Military M1 by Sinn.


----------



## heuer_1153

^Fantastic, congrats.


----------



## fatboy1340

congrats Sean, 
sooo vintage !!!

release date ? please.


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hamsik

new strap !


----------



## fatboy1340

happy start of the school year


----------



## fatboy1340

&&&&&&&


----------



## glatozen

Black & Red today :


----------



## Eleuthera

Hammy with new shoes.


----------



## glatozen




----------



## skappy7

Just threw a brown strap on this badboy (from black). Still unsure how I feel about it


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glatozen

Carbon Fiber Power !


----------



## Steve34

The new digital cammo leather strap for my BR01 arrived today ? thanks Aaron at combat straps (AaronBespoke) it's beautifully made and I'll no doubt be ordering more

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Steve34

Just picked up this stainless steel keeper for rubber straps









️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## glatozen




----------



## stonehead887

Bell and Ross goodness


----------



## Steve34

New white rubber 

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## mechanik

BR 03-94


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Steve34

01 with my favourite strap 

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## fatboy1340

BandRbands


----------



## Looping

Today is skull day with my new bronze patina


----------



## GBLXX

Br0392 matt black


----------



## rockin'ron

Gray Gator Type Of Day!!!!










Bell & Ross Style Watch Band Gray Gator | BandRBands


----------



## Looping




----------



## Scholes

stonehead887 said:


> Bell and Ross goodness


Awesome shot!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

TGIF










&&&&&&


----------



## fatboy1340

TGIF


----------



## Looping

Today is camo day


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## sean.scott

BR-X1 Forged Carbon!!!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## glatozen




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Looping




----------



## heb

You got yourself a good one; way back when they were using the Valjoux 77XX movements.

heb


JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyvito

Angular Momentum


----------



## Steve34

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## glatozen




----------



## Steve34

glatozen said:


>


Great collection, I love your Python strap. Where's it from?

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## sean.scott

WW1 Argentium on Heritage strap. Not on my wrist since my girlfriend has commandeered it


----------



## Revenant mark II

The 02 on Rons B&R bands sharkskin.


----------



## TK-421




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## sean.scott

Taking my Classic W out for a final spin. It's now listed in the sales section.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DrMizzou

fatboy1340 said:


>


Great strap combo. Love in it!


----------



## crc32

Borrowed a friend's BR03-92 Phantom for Christmas Eve and took some pictures that I wanted to share with you:


----------



## sean.scott

In good company


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## mr_october




----------



## rockin'ron

Revenant mark II said:


> The 02 on Rons B&R bands sharkskin.
> View attachment 6304586


Enjoy it BRo!!!


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

My BR03-92 on a 1964 vintage ammo strap hand made by me.


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## rockin'ron

Did someone say Carbon Fiber????










Bell & Ross Style Leather Watch Band Black Carbon Fiber Self Stitch | B & R Bands


----------



## xxjorelxx

First day out for a spin with this watch.


----------



## sean.scott

xxjorelxx said:


> First day out for a spin with this watch.


Nice shot!


----------



## watchdaddy1

xxjorelxx said:


> First day out for a spin with this watch.


HOT  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

xxjorelxx said:


> First day out for a spin with this watch.


Model please. Awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx

burdy said:


> Model please. Awesome.


Thanks guys!

Not sure if you were asking for the model number :-s... If you were, the watch is listed in the catalog as BRV123-BEI-ST/SCA but I always searched for it using "BR 123 Original Beige"


----------



## mwalle6




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## greglchen

Hello from the Philippines!

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## greglchen

greglchen said:


> View attachment 6588890
> 
> 
> Hello from the Philippines!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


.... me. Honest mistake. How do I delete this?

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface

at work today....with my tailored propercloth.com shirt. It is the limited orange accent BR03-94. The thing is heavy!!!!


----------



## internet.interface

that is a nice collection of straps. Respect.



Steve34 said:


> Great collection, I love your Python strap. Where's it from?
> 
> ️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## Steve34

Yellow Crocodile 

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## sean.scott

Vintage BR 123 GMT on BandRBands Kevlar.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## internet.interface

that is some case design. I like it, the ultimate tool watch shape!


----------



## GregBe

Here is my new BR126 on BandRBands brown suede...love this combo.


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## HoLy LiFe

Br 03-92


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## xxjorelxx

My one and only Bell & Ross. BRV123 Beige


----------



## JonS1967

xxjorelxx said:


> My one and only Bell & Ross. BRV123 Beige


Beauty! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean.scott

New pickup this week


----------



## JonS1967

Haven't worn this old friend in a while. Have a great day, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## GregBe

BR 126 on a caramel Bulang and Sons strap


----------



## Statos

Hello Everyone Im new to the Forum. Tonight Im wearing an Invicta 7139 with automatic Swiss movement and a Brown Genuine lizard strap. I wasn't sure I would like it at first but its a pretty cool watch.


----------



## thirstyturtle

GregBe said:


> BR 126 on a caramel Bulang and Sons strap


I think Bell & Ross watches are so good-looking!


----------



## fatboy1340

&&&&&


----------



## Steve34

Busting out the yellow croc again 

⚫BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## Steve34

Im taking my son to a water park tomorrow so I'm busting out the white rubber and getting in the mood for summer

⚫BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## june_boy

Snow in Jan / Sand in Feb


----------



## traineract

fatboy1340 said:


>


Love the carbon case


----------



## Spyvito

View attachment 7196114


----------



## LFCRules

My first B&R, picked up today from post office, BR03-51 GMT. Well happy, looks amazing on the wrist :-!








Will post a "my new watch" thread later ;-)


----------



## fatboy1340

congrats, wear it well
&&&&&&


----------



## traineract

LFCRules said:


> My first B&R, picked up today from post office, BR03-51 GMT. Well happy, looks amazing on the wrist :-!
> View attachment 7196810
> 
> 
> Will post a "my new watch" thread later ;-)


Have always loved this for its gmt function with big date at this price point. Feel it's one of the most value for money bell & ross. And looks great too!


----------



## Spyvito

The classic with a custom strap from Stone Creek.


----------



## notional

Happy Saturday









Sent from my Commodore VIC 20


----------



## Dufresne

A NOS Type Demineur I've acquired to replace the Type Marine I foolishly let go about a year ago. Perfect grab and go weekend watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## rockin'ron

The BR03-92 on a Brown Classic Vintage Strap!!!!


----------



## notional

TGIF

Sent from my Commodore VIC 20


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Vintage 123










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3989sam

BR 03-92


----------



## bullitt411

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## 3989sam




----------



## sean.scott




----------



## Fretless_llama

Still rocking this BR01-96 on rubber!


----------



## zod368




----------



## notional

Happy Hump Day!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## 3989sam




----------



## sean.scott

WW1-90 today


----------



## nirvana996

very cool band...


----------



## fatboy1340

3989sam said:


> View attachment 7627458


very nice combo !!!


----------



## notional

Love that strap!


----------



## bullitt411

WW2 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean.scott

bullitt411 said:


> WW2 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You buy it?!?

New arrival for me today. Blue ceramic.


----------



## Fretless_llama

sean.scott said:


> New arrival for me today. Blue ceramic.


How do you like that strap vs the rubber? I've been thinking of switching mine up for a bit.


----------



## bullitt411

sean.scott said:


> You buy it?!?
> 
> New arrival for me today. Blue ceramic.


Love that blue ceramic. Yeah, just picked up the WW2 last week. Was holding out for the right deal on a pre owned, I can't justify any of my watches at full retail lol.


----------



## andrewfear

BR-X1 titanium

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

First B&R!


----------



## Spyvito

Perfect rally strap from Stone Creek.


----------



## Tekniqs

Mathematician said:


> First B&R!
> 
> snip


HOT!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Fretless_llama

Trying out this strap now. Very comfortable! (sorry for the black spot in my pics, some dust or something must be in the phone)


----------



## Snowdog44

BR03 Heritage


----------



## sean.scott

Couple of my B&Rs up for sale


----------



## 3989sam




----------



## jimbogregs

My first B&R (by Sinn) and I love it.


----------



## JMEnnis

Sumo on what is now my favorite strap for it








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jihn

Thank you guys for showing. Beautiful watches.


----------



## bigmac3161

Just landed yesterday well happy  








1st bell&ross 46mm next me thinks.


----------



## glatozen




----------



## sean.scott

3989sam said:


> View attachment 7873914
> View attachment 7873922


What kind of strap is that?


----------



## 3989sam

sean.scott said:


> What kind of strap is that?


miltat strap


----------



## sean.scott

3989sam said:


> miltat strap


Thanks!


----------



## andrewfear

BR-X1 on custom Dangerous9strap made from lizard 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetostart

sean.scott said:


> Couple of my B&Rs up for sale


Where do you sell your Bell&Ross'? Good looking collection to unload there!


----------



## timetostart

Mathematician said:


> First B&R!


Awesome looking first! Congratulations.


----------



## DanIWCBP

Mathematician said:


> First B&R!


Nice golden hands and clean design, I had a same one too


----------



## 3989sam

BR 03-92 CERAMIC & B&R bands strap


----------



## notional




----------



## anabuki




----------



## is_250

Just wanted to post up. Finally received my BR03-92. I've always been drawn to its unique style.


----------



## 3989sam

BR 03-92 CERAMIC & B&R bands strap


----------



## bullitt411

WW2


----------



## rockin'ron

Going with a Honey Gator on the BR02 for #02uesday !!!!!


----------



## sinic

Spyvito said:


> Perfect rally strap from Stone Creek.
> *snip*


That strap really sets off that watch ... Very, very nice


----------



## sean.scott

Today I'm rocking my Military M1 on a custom DrunkArtStraps drab olive canvas.


----------



## 3989sam

BR 03-92 CERAMIC & B&R bands strap


----------



## sean.scott

Went all black and white this weekend...


----------



## 3989sam

BR 03-92 CERAMIC & B&R bands strap


----------



## sean.scott

Nice strap combos, 3989sam!


----------



## WatchGecko.com

A personal favourite, the Vintage BR123 Sports Heritage!

Tim


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## wedgehammer

got back my other m1 from service so rocking these two these past few days


----------



## mwalle6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

wedgehammer said:


> got back my other m1 from service so rocking these two these past few days


If you ever want to get rid of one of them I will gladly take it of your hands!
Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nixter55

My BR123 on a new Malio TerraForma strap


----------



## sean.scott

The M1 is one of the rarest. Two of them is crazy!!


----------



## sean.scott

Got to play with the new Desert Type. Awesome watch!


----------



## horrij1

Just picked this up today. Was looking for a GMT for travel, and figured go big or......


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## BlackForestAtelier




----------



## louisuchiha

Well, not today, but it's definitely a BR


----------



## Hoover

simoncudd said:


> &#8230;.ha ha!!!
> Well after a great three days of Salon QP, I've had a variation of all the above!
> Combo of Golden Heritage, Falcon, Blackbird and Tourbillon as well as a few of mine!


That collection is amazing. Total drool


----------



## K Hunter




----------



## fatboy1340

&&&&&&


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Ard

Made even better by a Hirsch from Watch Obsession


----------



## rockin'ron

I think this combo works!!!


----------



## DanIWCBP

Deleted pic


----------



## jjvd21

WW2 Regulateur with custom vintage strap and dial indicator matching ecru stitching









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal

BR123 on a banana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean.scott

Been rocking mostly square lately...


----------



## walt2810

Going Commando today @ the office









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland




----------



## wkw

First generation Vintage 123










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter




----------



## WillzyxTheZypod

My Bell & Ross WW1-96 Grande Date with the strap from the WW1-92 Military.


----------



## WillzyxTheZypod

Loving this watch.


----------



## Mystro




----------



## WillzyxTheZypod

That green face is so awesome.


----------



## xDennis

BR02 Carbon










Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Portland

I'm trying to make my B&R 123 GMT jealous. I think it's working.


----------



## timetostart

rockin'ron said:


>


The patina on that case is fantastic, and the strap matches perfectly. Aces.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter

Decided to throw on the Phantom tonight.


----------



## blitzoid

Put my 123 on this strap a few days ago - been a permanent fixture all weekend, which is rare!


----------



## ChronoLinks

This one's from one of our customers. b-)


----------



## northernmonkey

Commando today....


----------



## SilverSurfer777

Actually I was looking for a Bell&Ross BR02 Phantom,but what happened this week......a new family member


----------



## breigue

123 Geneva


----------



## louisuchiha

Just grab this Golden Heritage. Thanks to a friend who delivered it to my house.









Will take a wristshot after I fully recovered and could leave my bed


----------



## fatboy1340

great combo, congrats...the patina will be beautiful..
&&&&&&


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## K Hunter




----------



## Schussnik




----------



## yenfoolun

Finally got myself the burning skull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osiride906

gorgeous!


----------



## sean.scott

yenfoolun said:


> Finally got myself the burning skull


Congrats! The best skull yet IMO!


----------



## louisuchiha

I wear this today, but not today's pic hahaha


----------



## sean.scott

Finally got ahold of the BR 03 version of the red radar.


----------



## K Hunter

Just delivered today! Found it at Finnies Jewelers in Aberdeen Scotland. Haven't even set the time yet...


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter

Late night at work...back to the Phantom


----------



## yenfoolun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423

BR03-51-CA GMT got it on a deal with bunch of straps.


----------



## Mystro




----------



## zod368

Got this 03-93 GMT for Christmas...


----------



## notional

BR01-97 









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## DANinCLE

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DANinCLE

Really happy that I picked this up on a bit of a whim.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

BR03-92 on a new Oak Classic Vintage Strap!!!


----------



## freshprince357




----------



## freshprince357

Now with lume! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro




----------



## mali

Mystro said:


>


Great camo combo; shirt and watch.


----------



## Chasen KM

Mystro said:


>


Fantastic combination! Enjoy in good health, man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hirsty

Another discontinued diver


----------



## Hirsty

deleted due to posting more than once, apologies


----------



## Hirsty

deleted. Multiple posts. Sorry


----------



## walt2810

My daily with a new white OEM strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasen KM




----------



## stamsd




----------



## Chasen KM




----------



## sean.scott

BR 03-94 Limited Edition from 2006 back from a full refurb at B&R.


----------



## Charrigan

These are older shots but both are my beloved B&R's.


----------



## NDdrummer

Today's Watch


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## IndyChrono




----------



## walt2810

WW2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro




----------



## fatboy1340

Perfect military type combo


----------



## tag_mclaren




----------



## walt2810

Cool, another Regulateur out and about. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter

Haven't posted in a while...just trying out a Gunny Brutal Black strap on the Desert.


----------



## walt2810

That is sharp. The desert will be next on the list. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Going Commando

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro




----------



## K Hunter

Hey Guys. I'm interested in your thoughts... I was wearing this watch today and thought it looked a little too polished for this strap...then it occurred to me... maybe it would look good bead blasted? So I googled "bead blasted B&R" and found they have a new bead blasted model. What do you think about this model being bead blasted?










I just mocked one up:


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## Mystro

The most comfortable automatic I own. Love it..


----------



## Schussnik




----------



## K Hunter




----------



## gavgetwet

I'm still looking for mine - would like the left handed one that came out a few years ago....


----------



## P415B

B&R by Sinn pre-Hydro 8000m 810









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## kuantings

BR03-94


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Regulateur!!!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

@Billy Joel concert - Dodger Stadium.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october

http://


----------



## mr_october




----------



## kubr1ck

Titanium orange


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Lisa Hasan

Collection:

BR S Golden Heritage
BR S Grey Camouflage

Oris Aquis Date
Tissot T-Race
Laco1925 Osaka

Mastermind Japan 30th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600
Ultraman 45th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600


----------



## stonehead887

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am liking this more and more. Any chance of more pics or perhaps a review?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Sunday morning @ the park with the kids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Regulateur for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vktr

Hello! this is my BR03-92 few days old


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Airborne 41









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

chadcs8972 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely watch!!
Visit my local BR boutique today just to have a look at it..amazing piece at a reasonable price..!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## mrpete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neebsta

01-92 CF with OEM White Rubber


----------



## wkw

Vintage 123










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yenfoolun

For her and for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwmehring

03-92 Golden









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday and tonight. Vintage 126 from 2003.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouldy




----------



## yenfoolun

On the move

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## cwmehring

Ceramic 0392









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yenfoolun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwmehring

yenfoolun said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want your skull watch so bad!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yenfoolun

cwmehring said:


> I want your skull watch so bad!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just buy!

It's still available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## yenfoolun

Stylo town planner office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

My golden heritage









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## blueline1226

Loving my new Bell & Ross Space 3  
View attachment 12446037


----------



## Rocky555

Titanium and steel.
Could not find black faced version, but white is ok too.


----------



## yenfoolun

Holiday here with beautiful sunshine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## walt2810

Busy Friday @work with my Regulateur.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mali

Just arrived.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

Wrong pic


----------



## notional

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Joined the club yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171227/49e4181f7e535eeb11d7728353a3897d.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185

I joined the club! Picked up this beauty on a late auction of leftover merchandise from the SWI Group (Worldofwatches) liquidation.


----------



## Lilbrief35

These are some awesome watches


----------



## Zeroedout

Picked up my first B&R yesterday. Gotta say I’m really diggin’ it, and I’m surprised by how comfortable it is. Looking forward to getting hooked on strap changes...


----------



## gmgSR50

Congrats on the diver! Same thing I’m wearing right now as well. 

I’d like to try mine on leather, maybe the heritage strap. What do you have planned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

gmgSR50 said:


> Congrats on the diver! Same thing I'm wearing right now as well.
> 
> I'd like to try mine on leather, maybe the heritage strap. What do you have planned?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm also thinking I'd like to try it on leather. I haven't really had a chance to look at the options yet. I will say that I'm pleasantly surprised by how comfortable and pliable the rubber is. I meant to ask the dealer to throw in another strap, but somehow I got talked into buying another watch along with the diver. Lol, so much for my negotiating strategy...it kinda turned on me and bit me in the ass.

So how are you liking yours so far?


----------



## gmgSR50

Loving it so far! I have a trip to the Bahamas in April so excited to get it into the water. Not a lot of opportunities for that during the MI winter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesreabrookes

I will be wearing this for a while - giving the ROlex some time off


----------



## Amadeus556

vktr said:


> Hello! this is my BR03-92 few days old
> View attachment 11965978


 The more i look at BR watches,the more I like it.Especialy this model.Looks great and I just love the numbers and the dial style on it. I have a few Fortis watches now but I m seriously considering a BR.Looks realy cool! Enjoy it,cheers!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## jonsix33

Loving my friends seiko i tried on


----------



## americanloko

Need a better strap for this badboy


----------



## americanloko

Orange/Yellow


----------



## yenfoolun

In love with the belly tanker !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

This! I need a BR03-92 or 94 in steel or ceramic...anyone who wants to sell keep me in mind 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

Not sure I’ve worn anything else since picking this one up. I still can’t get over how comfortable it is and how well it conforms to my wrist:


----------



## yenfoolun

Trying the pre Basel Night Lum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlada9001




----------



## Vlada9001




----------



## dwaym0




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## neebsta

01-92 CF on new yellow rubber BR Strap


----------



## walt2810

Non B&R today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Going Commando 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGP

Really like this watch. One of my favorite set-ups. Nice!


----------



## CGP

walt2810 said:


> My golden heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Really dig the Golden Heritage. It doesn't seem to have the popularity of the others. Not sure why. Looks great!


----------



## walt2810

CGP said:


> Really dig the Golden Heritage. It doesn't seem to have the popularity of the others. Not sure why. Looks great!


. Agreed, the Golden heritage is one of my favorites. The strap color combo goes well together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Going deep @ 2000m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

CGP said:


> Really dig the Golden Heritage. It doesn't seem to have the popularity of the others. Not sure why. Looks great!


I had a golden heritage for about a day and exchanged it for the diver. I liked the golden but it was too bright for me with the polished case and gold indexes. Love the dial though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

gmgSR50 said:


> I had a golden heritage for about a day and exchanged it for the diver. I liked the golden but it was too bright for me with the polished case and gold indexes. Love the dial though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really love the B&R diver. Thanks for posting this epic shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mali

Today










Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

walt2810 said:


> Going deep @ 2000m
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that watch!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

cmann_97 said:


> Love that watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's my favorite travel watch with the family, especially when hanging in the pool with the kids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

My golden heritage









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Enjoying the Golden in sunny SoCal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Greetings from the Bahamas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

New strap for my Golden Heritage


----------



## JonS1967

Vintage 126.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Enjoying different velcro options...


----------



## walt2810

rockin'ron said:


> Enjoying different velcro options...


Looking good. Those available on site? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emg66

I have been looking at buying a BRO3 this thread may have made ab out pull the trigger


----------



## justinloos88

B&R 03-92 Steel

/Users/justins.loos/Desktop/IMG_0703.JPG


----------



## justinloos88

B&R 03-92 Steel


----------



## J969

Commando










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## notional

Traveling today....Airborne is in watch travel case. This is what's on my wrist now..









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## CGP

Really like the Golden. Does the face of yours have the same or similar patina to the others I've seen listed? Yours looks great!


----------



## darrenc

Searching .......


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shaneisbadong

The new GMT for me. Adjusted the time and date just for this picture haha


----------



## shaneisbadong

The new GMT for me. Adjusted the time and date just for this picture haha
View attachment 13191915


----------



## darrenc

Not on my wrist is on my palm! Feeling shy


----------



## joePRS

shaneisbadong said:


> The new GMT for me. Adjusted the time and date just for this picture haha
> View attachment 13191915


I am loving this one. What are your thoughts?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

joePRS said:


> I am loving this one. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Personally wasn't a fan of the typical round pieces with the rotating bezel, but this really got to me. The size is just right, bracelet sits very well and moves with my wrist at any position but what really gets me is the bezel. I love the two tone bezel in this colour with the right font. No matter what people say about this, it sings to me and that's all that matters.


----------



## darrenc

What do you think with this colour combo?


----------



## shaneisbadong

darrenc said:


> What do you think with this colour combo?


I think its gorgeous!


----------



## fahim

Bell & Ross BR03-92 Ceramic Phantom with a carbon fibre strap. Totally in love with this combo.


----------



## timepiecegeek

My first BR! BR 03-94


----------



## NickJacobLee

Snagged this fun military type BR03-92 at a good deal. Also doubles as a bedside table clock overnight.


----------



## gmgSR50

Happy Father's Day from lake MI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

Diver for me!


----------



## shaneisbadong

View attachment 13230703


Diver for me!


----------



## J969

New handmade strap on my 01-94










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shaneisbadong

J969 said:


> New handmade strap on my 01-94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the sting ray strap combo! Where'd u get it done?


----------



## gmgSR50

Who says you can't wear a diver on leather? Loving this new look!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

shaneisbadong said:


> Love the sting ray strap combo! Where'd u get it done?


I asked the ebay seller "t.hstraps" to make one according to my specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SP00LN

03-92 Phantom with the Horus camo strap


----------



## walt2810

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SP00LN

walt2810 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT is slick!!


----------



## shaneisbadong

A couple of days late! But here's my blue diver shot!


----------



## Brandon -B-

New to the B&R fold. Just picked this up. It's my first non diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

SP00LN said:


> Now THAT is slick!!


Thank you. It's different from my BR01&03 models 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

shaneisbadong said:


> View attachment 13252001
> 
> 
> A couple of days late! But here's my blue diver shot!


Oooooof. Incredible and so unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

mattya56 said:


> Oooooof. Incredible and so unique.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea love the diver series. Hard to get it off my wrist!


----------



## atdegs

New to me today, first B&R. V2-92.


----------



## rockin'ron

Still loving this one!!!


----------



## Brandon -B-

rockin'ron said:


> Still loving this one!!!


Where did you get that strap. Been looking for a sweet suede strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Brandon -B- said:


> Where did you get that strap. Been looking for a sweet suede strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks BRo! It's a B & R Bands Camel Vintage Suede Strap.
Here's the link: Camel Vintage Suede Watch Band | B & R Bands


----------



## SilverSurfer777

Bell & Ross 02


----------



## Nps

Been my every day wear for a few weeks...









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clandestine-Camel

WatchGecko.com said:


> View attachment 8296538
> 
> 
> A personal favourite, the Vintage BR123 Sports Heritage!
> 
> Tim


Love the Vintage line. BR hit a homer with that


----------



## King_Neptune

Had to take the Eco-Drive out for some light today.:-d


----------



## cruisedave

Purchased by me in 1994. Been through the ringer but still runs quite well.


----------



## SilverSurfer777

BR 01


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## whosam

SilverSurfer777 said:


> BR 01
> 
> View attachment 13445035


This one is a classic


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## xherion

Shane, is this the exact same photo used in B&R website?

Excellent pics by the way!



shaneisbadong said:


> The new GMT for me. Adjusted the time and date just for this picture haha
> View attachment 13191915


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## ElxJefe

MEG


----------



## walt2810

Still @soccer practice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pastextian

BR01-92 Heritage









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## justinloos88

BR 03-92 in steel


----------



## justinloos88

cruisedave said:


> Purchased by me in 1994. Been through the ringer but still runs quite well.
> View attachment 13440427


That's a sweet watch.


----------



## scorchio




----------



## cruisedave

Here are some more pics of the Space One...


----------



## King_Neptune

Been wearing this one all month so far. Took a few pics to try to show off this truly outstanding Breitling for Bentley strap.


----------



## TLUX

Wow! very unique.


----------



## Fretless_llama

Still wearing my one and only B&R  Love this watch so much!!! Just swap out bands every now and again to keep it fresh.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davenash

B&R 126 SPORT HERITAGE GMT & FLYBACK


----------



## davenash

B&R 126 SPORT HERITAGE GMT & FLYBACK


----------



## gmgSR50

davenash said:


> B&R 126 SPORT HERITAGE GMT & FLYBACK


How do you like that watch? I've always been drawn to it but wonder if it's too tall. Not something you see very often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee




----------



## Dankoh69

Undecided...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Dankoh69 said:


> Undecided...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The square shall work today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

BR126 Officer


----------



## fire4efect

BR 03-92 Heritage CE


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumperboy

This is my fav B&R. I foolishly let the first one go, but now have a second (after 10 years of searching).

The first was signed by Bruno Belamich:


----------



## JLenton

The limited edition Climb! One of my favourite casual watches.


----------



## kre8ivair

Not a B&R.. hopefully soon after I get out my current daily!! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLenton

Same BR01-97 Climb, but with an orange perlon strap… What do people think?!


----------



## Sgt_gatr

These watches are amazing!!!


----------



## shaneisbadong

jumperboy said:


> This is my fav B&R. I foolishly let the first one go, but now have a second (after 10 years of searching).
> 
> The first was signed by Bruno Belamich:
> 
> View attachment 13876805
> 
> 
> View attachment 13876809


Woah! Really one of its kind! I literally was just looking at this. But that signature too though! I'm curious, if you don't mind sharing, how'd you manage to get it signed?


----------



## maccasvanquish

Perfect time for a decadent chocolate!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corvette4595

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

